# Removing Hood Struts??



## 450xDaD (Nov 4, 2007)

I've searched this site, and even downloaded the shop manual, but for the life of me cannot figure out how to get these things off. The stock hood stays are shot, just looking to put some fresh ones on. 

Does anyone know what the trick is to get these old stays off of the ball joint mounts on the hood and engine compartment? :wtf:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't they unbolt?...I can't remember what Jarrod did to get my hood off but hell that was 2 yrs ago.

Hopefully Jarrod (JNCoRacer) can get on here and shed some light.


----------



## 450xDaD (Nov 4, 2007)

I think that's what I'm going to have to do. I ordered the struts, but they didn't come with new ball studs. I'm going to unscrew as you mentioned and see if I can separate the ball studs from the struts on the work bench....wish me luck

Otherwise, I'll just go back to the parts store and see how much I'll get raped for new ball studs.(That doesn't sound right)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If they're the factory hood struts then they can be removed with a 12mm box wrench. You'll have to un-bolt them from the hood and the car. I cant believe the new ones dont come with new ball studs. All the ones I've seen have them pre installed od else they came in the package.


----------



## homecan (Oct 10, 2007)

They don't come off the ball joints. You have to replace the whole unit. Unscrew the two screws in each mounting plate and install the new ball joint and strut. Don't forget to prop the hood open. 

I got mine at autozone, very easy install. You mount the ball joint and then install the new strut ends on the ball. There is a little clip that you have to open.


----------



## 450xDaD (Nov 4, 2007)

JNCoRacer said:


> If they're the factory hood struts then they can be removed with a 12mm box wrench. You'll have to un-bolt them from the hood and the car. I cant believe the new ones dont come with new ball studs. All the ones I've seen have them pre installed od else they came in the package.


After reading your post, I went back out to the garage to check the package. Low & behold, in the bottom of the package were the ball studs!


----------

